# شاي كرين لإنقاص الوزن وحرق الدهون



## نور شوب (22 أكتوبر 2020)

من فوائد شاي كرين









يساعد على انقاص الوزن بشرط نشربه ثلاث مرات باليوم قبل الوجبة ..



معالج للقولون ..



معالج للامساك ..



منظم للسكر والضغط ..



يحسن رائحة الجسم ( اللي ريحة عرقهم كريهة حتى لو يستحموا كثير )



يهضم الأكل ..



مضاد للأكسدة ..



️ يسد الشهيه 



️ منظم للهرمونات



يكسر ثبات الوزن ( يعني يحرك الدهون المستعصية اللي ما تنزل مع الدايت بس ممكن نحتاج لأكثر من علبة حسب درجة الثبات الين تبدأ تتكسر الدهون )




















للاستفسار والطلب /0556180315



تجارب شاي كرين
قناه خاصه لكل ماتريد معرفته عن شاي كرين المنتج الاقوى في عالم الرشاقه







https://t.me/cree_n


----------



## نور شوب (24 يونيو 2021)

*رد: شاي كرين لإنقاص الوزن وحرق الدهون*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------

